# ebook cover art



## AlexanderSen (Feb 26, 2014)

I was working on a cover for a novella I was working on.  Close to completion just need some final touches on the illustration. I  took various airplane designs and fused them together into a space ship.

I just thought I'd share


----------



## jastius (Feb 26, 2014)

would you like more spaciness?


----------



## jastius (Feb 26, 2014)

or the whole image, a little more colour?






 like this.


----------



## AlexanderSen (Feb 27, 2014)

Very Andy Warhol-ish


----------



## Darkchild130 (Mar 3, 2014)

I like the first one the best, more coherent image. I think it's really interesting. I would look at the other two and think bleh!


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 3, 2014)

Photoshop watercolour filter maybe...?


----------



## jastius (Mar 3, 2014)

see alexander? they loves your ship!  (and i got to doodle on the others, too  )

(wasn't serious serious about it darkchild, just having a bit of fun with the background is all.. trying to get a nebula or two into there  )

Alexander sen, stephen and darkchild are the ones to know about art and bookcovers, so there you are with the best opinions possible!


----------

